
It is a Sunday evening in the year 2018 - mortenjorck
https://twitter.com/claymill/status/1023772999013597184
======
anoncoward111
I'm not really gathering what this is supposed to be about.

Is it TV (like NBC, BBC) or Twitch?

Is the author trying to say, "Why are 1000 people watch someone basically
doing nothing when she's supposed to be playing video games"?

If so then you just need to find a better streamer of which there are
certainly thousands

